# Contrast in Styles?!!



## speakman (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi everyone. Looking to buy some text or books on Aikido. Now I train in Nihon Goshin. THe people I take it from really lay on the self defense aspects and what not. So I was reading some reviews of books and what not to play around with, and some say most books are ONLY good for the styles that the writer teaches/practices. What are your opinions on this? Anyone reccomend a book?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi,

Regardless of style,an Ikkyo is an Ikkyo and so on...different "approach"maybe,but still the same resulting technique...here's some good ones,regardless of affiliation.

1. Best Aikido 1&2 by Moriteru Ueshiba--Aikikai "style"

2. Total Aikido by Gozo Shioda--Yoshinkan "style"

3. Aikido: Tradition and the Competitive Edge by Fumiaki Shishida and Tetsuro Nariyama. ----Shodokan or Tomiki "style"

4.Principles of Aikido by Mitsugi Saotome---ASU/Aikikai affiliate

5. Complete Aikido: Aikido Kyohan by Roy Yukio Suenaka--Wadokai "style"

Enjoy!


----------

